# 2012 Outback 280Rs For Sale $21,900 Sold



## tjsilver (Feb 12, 2012)

View attachment 6906
2012 28 RS Outback for sale front toy haualer, oven never used, the new style kitchen, like new condition ,outdoor gas stove never used ,with 2 slide outs dining/king size bed 3 1/2 years left on an extended warranty.with Equal-i-zer Weight Distribution System w/ 4-Point Sway Control - 10,000 lbs GTW, more picture to follow . Located in Michigan call for more info.269-325-4132


----------

